# Slingshot Rifle



## Benjen S (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi guys, if this is in the wrong section then real sorry about that. But anyway, are there any reviews of this commercial slingshot rifle? http://www.slingshotrifle.com/

am making my own but this seems to be a million times more accurate.

Again, sorry if this is in wrong section as it isn't a review but a question.

Thanks,

Benjen S.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Simply love it!


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

According to my general experience, even this "gun" would have to contend with the following problems.
Latex reacts to heat, if they prefer here, and pinch, and thus last longer, it quickly cools ..... therefore low speed.
The resolve of here all enclosed ball. If it blows up every time regardless of the pliers? Or will it once more, from one side, once again held by the other side is longer, and therefore has a very slight nudge in the one direction or the other .....? With a little exercise, you can holding some exercise, it does not happen as possible with hand.
That it is larger, and therefore more cumbersome than a pocket slingshot is well Klahr.
The extension length, and does not speak for record speeds.
Appearance is simple, but ... really good!
-
Maybe she's someone here, and can be somewhat more accurate to say.

Laut meiner allgemeinen Erfahrung, müsste auch dieses "Gewehr", mit folgenden Problemen zu kämpfen haben.
Latex reagiert auf wärme, wenn sie es hier ziehen, und einklemmen, und somit länger halten, kühlt es schnell ab..... somit geringe Geschwindigkeit.
Das lösen der hier ganz umschlossenen Kugel. Löst sie sich jedesmal gleich aus der Zange? Oder wird sie einmal mehr, von der einen Seite, einmal mehr von der anderen Seite länger gehalten, und bekommt dadurch einen ganz leichten schups in die eine, oder andere Richtung .....? Mit etwas übung, kann man das mit der Hand haltend tranieren, das es möglichst nicht passiert.
Das sie grösser, und somit unhandlicher als eine Taschenschleuder ist, ist wohl klahr.
Die Auszugslänge, spricht auch nicht für rekordgeschwindigkeiten.
Aussehen, ist einfach, aber ... richtig gut!
-
Vieleicht hat sie hier ja jemand, und kann etwas genaueres dazu sagen.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmm, interesting. I guees how I can see such problems being possible. I was thinking maybe a release aid fashioned into a thumb trigger would be cool.


----------

